# Let's Go Camping



## Carter Johnson (12 Jun 2007)

Hi folks....

Here's a puzzle I just finished that I think will be a great deal of fun to do. (My wife will soon tell me.) I've cut along the lines of the images and the fact that there are duplicate images will add to the puzzlement. It's about 350 pieces, made from my usual 1/4" poplar. The picture was purchased at a store that specializes in Scrapbooking and thus carries hundreds of these one-square-foot heavy papers that are ideal for puzzles (and probably without copyright questions).

Here are the front and back, with the latter flipped so the pieces can be identified.

Carter


----------



## scroller frank (12 Jun 2007)

Another amazing puzzle Carter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:
keep em comming ,-------------Frank------------


----------



## jimp11 (12 Jun 2007)

My eyes wood fall out nice one Carter.



jim


----------



## Gill (12 Jun 2007)

Another lovely job, Carter.

I bet your wife daren't ask you to put up any wallpaper  .

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (14 Jun 2007)

Lovely puzzle Carter.

I am betting the repetition of the images in the pattern make it especially difficult - and even more so with the colour line cutting on each one. 

Chris


----------



## Mike M (14 Jun 2007)

Carter,

You the puzzle Guru alright.
Very nice work, Carter.

Mike


----------



## Mark68 (15 Jun 2007)

Very nice, =D> 
i would'nt know where to start cutting something like that..

mark.


----------



## chrispuzzle (15 Jun 2007)

Mark68":17gaq6l9 said:


> Very nice, =D>
> i would'nt know where to start cutting something like that..
> 
> mark.



A corner is quite sensible


----------

